

Ask HN:Transitivity property of real numbers - pencil

Hello HN,<p>The transitivity property of real numbers says if a&#62;b,b&#62;c then a&#62;c.but when i test this property with real numbers it give's me false results.let a=1,b=2 and c=3 then the transitivity property says if 1&#62;2,2&#62;3 then 1&#62;3 which doesn't make any sense.i'll be glad if someone could comeout with a nice explanation.
======
Kliment
Well, it's very simple. The "if" is the key to it. IF 1 were greater than 2
AND 2 were greater then 3, THEN 1 would be greater than three. Since neither
1>2 nor 2>3 is true, 1>3 is not required to be true by the transitivity
property. If I am taller than you and you are taller than your mother, then I
am taller than your mother. If either of the assumptions is broken, the
conclusion does not hold.

~~~
pencil
ah.that's a wise explanation .i even realised that it's just a fundamental law
and not a theorem.anyways you made it clear.

------
wingi
You can only infer something from something true.

------
btilly
Start with two false assumptions, draw a false conclusion. Where is the
problem?

~~~
pencil
ya you may be right...let me do some research on real numbers and it's
properties and then get back to you!!!!

